# Allergic? Intolerance? Or something completely different please help



## Bigggidears (Oct 1, 2013)

Basically I have hashimotos
i have had my labs sorted and are all in range now I take levothyroxin
I still felt like death and found out that following a diet cutting all sugar grains dairy ect out which made me feel a slight bit better but not 100 percent.
Still tired a lot and thirsty
I've been following this diet for like 6 months and last night I broke and ate a tub of Ben and jerrys and like 5 packets of crisps lol not good
Anyways this morning I've woken up and my face is puffy and my eye lids are swollen and my whole body hurts my eyes aren't swollen shut but I defiantly look different. This is just strange as I used to eat what ever I want and nothing like this ever happened. I'm also very thirsty lately.

Is this a serous reaction or will it just go away on its own?
Is this even the sign of a food allergy or intolerance?
Or could it be completely different ?

Any ideas would be great


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bigggidears said:


> Basically I have hashimotos
> i have had my labs sorted and are all in range now I take levothyroxin
> I still felt like death and found out that following a diet cutting all sugar grains dairy ect out which made me feel a slight bit better but not 100 percent.
> Still tired a lot and thirsty
> ...


Could be diabetes. Have you been checked for it?


----------



## Bigggidears (Oct 1, 2013)

Andros said:


> Could be diabetes. Have you been checked for it?


Hiiiiii and yeah  they have checked me for everything just seems weird how now i have to be really strict and live off salad and vegtables or I get all puffy and soar and even when I'm following the diet I still feel about 90 I'm only 22!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's an interesting thought -- you might be allergic to your version of the levothyroxine. I started with synthroid, and because of some strange eye ache, watering eyes and puffy eyes that came with the pill, my doc is now having me try tirosint -- this is simply levothyroxine with with no "additives." I guess synthroid has a dye in it, maybe gluten, not sure what else.

So you might need to try something else ?

Also -- tired and thirsty along with some other symptoms -- goes along with diabetes. When's the last time you were checked for that? (Don't let that go unchecked - it can be very serious if you have it and it goes untreated.)


----------



## Bigggidears (Oct 1, 2013)

Swimmer said:


> Here's an interesting thought -- you might be allergic to your version of the levothyroxine. I started with synthroid, and because of some strange eye ache, watering eyes and puffy eyes that came with the pill, my doc is now having me try tirosint -- this is simply levothyroxine with with no "additives." I guess synthroid has a dye in it, maybe gluten, not sure what else.
> 
> So you might need to try something else ?
> 
> Also -- tired and thirsty along with some other symptoms -- goes along with diabetes. When's the last time you were checked for that? (Don't let that go unchecked - it can be very serious if you have it and it goes untreated.)


That is a good thought! I have actually mentioned to my doctor that I wanted to try a different type of thyroxin and he said there is no different brands! I think I'm going to try a few days avoiding it as it does contain lactose (just read labels lol) maybe this is causing some kind of reaction who knows! My doctors seem fed up with me to be fair they have tested me for sooo much and everything has come back clear I was tested for diabetes about 2 months ago and my symptoms haven't changed so I guess I should be ok. They just try to get me to take antidepressants but I feel I have symptoms like swollen eyes and puffy face and aches all over when I eat certain foods. I feel lost lol


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Bigggidears said:


> I have actually mentioned to my doctor that I wanted to try a different type of thyroxin and he said there is no different brands!


Whaaa?? There's Tirosint, Synthroid, Armour, Nature-Throid, Westhroid (and until the recall, Levoxyl) etc., and everyone reacts differently to them. Levothyroxine is just the generic, but some people just don't do well on it. I'm switching to Tirosint myself since generic doesn't seem to get me close to a normal thyroid level (it either stays hypo, or flips me hyper very quickly) and I was told a brand name might make a big difference.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Bigggidears said:


> They just try to get me to take antidepressants but I feel I have symptoms like swollen eyes and puffy face and aches all over when I eat certain foods. I feel lost lol


Hi hi  So I'm hearing some hope here for you -- in your own words 
Puffy face: -- Me too!! That's a norm. It's one of the "symptoms" of Hashimotos too. I used to think it was the salt - (and sometimes it might be). When I was in fitness boot camp -- we did away with all table salt and all prepackaged items. So... I think your own words are revealing some of the way to get "un-lost"  although the way is tedious and miserable... But you're already cut out so much out of your diet. Have you heard of the "GAPS" diet? (I think there are others) but it basically takes you down to basic foods (non allergic) and then I think the idea is that you add them back in one by one. In your case -- I think it sounds like you're aware that some specific foods are effecting you. Now I just got off synthroid which made my eyelids SWELL, eyes water & ache... Doc thinks I'm allergic to the dye in the pill (are you allergic to the dye in your pill perhaps?) So now I'm trying tirosint -- no additives in that pill. I take the dose and go back to sleep. The following sleep is a HARD sleep and I wake up with puffy eyelids. As the day goes on they go down. We'll see how it goes - it's all new for me.

So... If your system is "ticked off" like my doc said my system is "ticked off" it could be that some other things are bothering you - even the dye in a pill. Feel free to mention that someone's endocrinolgoist (he's one for 40+ years) realized that the eye symptoms might be due to the dye in the pill. However this might not be your issue. But you're telling me that some foods effect you... SO... Tada... I want to encourage you... Make a teeny weeny food list on your wall calendar. Can you have a day (something like this (no added salt) B: eggs, gluten free bread, fresh squeezed OJ -- S: carrots pecans -- L: chicken salad (make sure chicken is no msg if from frozen precooked) chicken, lettuce, tomato, etc., sunflower seeds, ORGANIC gluten free dressing (no msg - no flour etc.) and a piece of gluten-free bread or two on the side (carb +protein balance), S: carrots + pecans + apple slices -- D: 1/2 c - 3/4 c cooked brown rice, organic chicken, light garlic, use the leftover drippings from your chicken to season your rice (no soy no butter) w/cooked veg - (large serving of the cooked veggies). Eve snack: frozen blueberries (eaten while they are thawing -- is a tastey treat and eating them one by one slows ya down - it's like every berry is a sorbet. give them a few minutes to be meltie but frozen.) SO: What if you ate "something" like this for a few days -- repeating the same menu - and keeping your menu choices down to only a few choices -- if you can figure out that say - these foods "do" work for you -- then you can start by - one day -- add just only ONE new food. Every time you find that you are having a reaction to a food - go back and highlight that calendar menu day with a marker -- you'll start figuring out what is and isn't working for you. I hope my suggestion hasn't overstepped  Hang in there -- I think you can do this


----------



## Bigggidears (Oct 1, 2013)

Prudence said:


> Whaaa?? There's Tirosint, Synthroid, Armour, Nature-Throid, Westhroid (and until the recall, Levoxyl) etc., and everyone reacts differently to them. Levothyroxine is just the generic, but some people just don't do well on it. I'm switching to Tirosint myself since generic doesn't seem to get me close to a normal thyroid level (it either stays hypo, or flips me hyper very quickly) and I was told a brand name might make a big difference.


 Hhaha! i didnt realise there where that many! i dont think im doing well on levothyroxin its been 2 years since i started taking it and i still have no relief!
the docts wont change it either because my tsh and t4 have stayed normal since taking it but the symptoms are worst! 
i hope your new pill brings you some joy! are you in the uk? 
what i would really like is some natural hormone to try!!
hopefully something changes soon!


----------



## Bigggidears (Oct 1, 2013)

Swimmer said:


> Hi hi  So I'm hearing some hope here for you -- in your own words
> Puffy face: -- Me too!! That's a norm. It's one of the "symptoms" of Hashimotos too. I used to think it was the salt - (and sometimes it might be). When I was in fitness boot camp -- we did away with all table salt and all prepackaged items. So... I think your own words are revealing some of the way to get "un-lost"  although the way is tedious and miserable... But you're already cut out so much out of your diet. Have you heard of the "GAPS" diet? (I think there are others) but it basically takes you down to basic foods (non allergic) and then I think the idea is that you add them back in one by one. In your case -- I think it sounds like you're aware that some specific foods are effecting you. Now I just got off synthroid which made my eyelids SWELL, eyes water & ache... Doc thinks I'm allergic to the dye in the pill (are you allergic to the dye in your pill perhaps?) So now I'm trying tirosint -- no additives in that pill. I take the dose and go back to sleep. The following sleep is a HARD sleep and I wake up with puffy eyelids. As the day goes on they go down. We'll see how it goes - it's all new for me.
> 
> So... If your system is "ticked off" like my doc said my system is "ticked off" it could be that some other things are bothering you - even the dye in a pill. Feel free to mention that someone's endocrinolgoist (he's one for 40+ years) realized that the eye symptoms might be due to the dye in the pill. However this might not be your issue. But you're telling me that some foods effect you... SO... Tada... I want to encourage you... Make a teeny weeny food list on your wall calendar. Can you have a day (something like this (no added salt) B: eggs, gluten free bread, fresh squeezed OJ -- S: carrots pecans -- L: chicken salad (make sure chicken is no msg if from frozen precooked) chicken, lettuce, tomato, etc., sunflower seeds, ORGANIC gluten free dressing (no msg - no flour etc.) and a piece of gluten-free bread or two on the side (carb +protein balance), S: carrots + pecans + apple slices -- D: 1/2 c - 3/4 c cooked brown rice, organic chicken, light garlic, use the leftover drippings from your chicken to season your rice (no soy no butter) w/cooked veg - (large serving of the cooked veggies). Eve snack: frozen blueberries (eaten while they are thawing -- is a tastey treat and eating them one by one slows ya down - it's like every berry is a sorbet. give them a few minutes to be meltie but frozen.) SO: What if you ate "something" like this for a few days -- repeating the same menu - and keeping your menu choices down to only a few choices -- if you can figure out that say - these foods "do" work for you -- then you can start by - one day -- add just only ONE new food. Every time you find that you are having a reaction to a food - go back and highlight that calendar menu day with a marker -- you'll start figuring out what is and isn't working for you. I hope my suggestion hasn't overstepped  Hang in there -- I think you can do this


thanks for the reply! its an interesting thought about the reaction to the tablets as i swear they just added to the list of symtoms i have! my doctor i think isnt every educated in thyroid problems and i mentioned to him that i think the levothyroxin has made me feel worst, he told me to do a 2 week trial off them! and i think i will, im just nervous how this is going to affect me!

and gaps! i think im very interested in trying this i just googled it haa,
i just dont understand where these food sensitivities come from! i used to eat everything i wanted without thinking twice now its mental trying to figure out a diet, thank you for the tips btw! ill try eating it tommorow!

i want to make a new doctors appointment but ive made so many trying to sort this out i feel like a idiot going in there haha

hopefully this is all over soon i cant be doing anymore
xx


----------

